# Dogtown and Z-Boys vs. Lords of Dogtown



## a|one (May 29, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has seen both of these movies? / What are your opinions?

----------------------------

Personally I've only seen the documentary _Dogtown and Z-Boys, _and enjoyed it immensely. Not sure if I want to see the new one or not, afraid it might turn out to be one of those distasteful teen movies.


----------



## a|one (Jun 8, 2005)

Alas, I suppose a British sci-fi forum was probably not the best place to bring up Californian skate movies...


----------



## andy_ice (Jun 10, 2005)

ive seen that dogtown and zboys film, i thought it was pretty good, havent seen teh lords of dogtown, am i right in guessing its pretty similar?


----------



## Green (Jun 10, 2005)

I thought Dogtown and Z-boys was pretty good, but not as good as it was supposed to be. I guess not really being into the subject matter kind of hampered me there...

Not seen the other (never heard of it in fact).


----------



## a|one (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh I guess they didn't go for the British market. It's a new movie over here, the same story as the documentry, from the POV of three of the guys discussed in the documentry. I think it's Jay Adams, Tony Alba, and someone else. I'm not really into the material at all either, I just thought it was a good story.


----------



## andy_ice (Jun 12, 2005)

sounds kool, ill have a look for it


----------

